# Big joshys



## jon84

I'm wanting to try some big joshys but don't want to spend a bunch of money just to try them. My question is what are the top 2 or 3 colors and what size?


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Depends on what you'll be using them for. Species?????????


----------



## jon84

Saugeyes


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Silktreuse,slimsbait,slush,glow perch and all the others.For numbers of fish 2.75". The 3.25" will catch almost as many and the J5's(to me) are kinda like flathead fishing w/a 18" carp for bait.Not many hits but when you get one its most likely gonna be a BIGGUN.


----------



## jon84

Thank you for the help


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Colors are simply my opinion.You can catch them on most any of the colors.He has a chart on the web site that will give you options for the water(clarity) you plan on fishing most.I personally use silktreuse and slimsbait about 90% of the time and they seem to like it.But again,water clarity and personal preference/confidence plays a big role.You'll have a box or two full in no time!


----------



## AtticaFish

Yep, simply preference and what you have confidence in is my belief as well. If you throw them enough and get them in front of their nose..... you will catch fish. I am a hardcore believer in using darker colors after dark as a general rule. Black, purple, blue are what i tie on first. However, one of my biggest after dark 'eyes came on a bright hair jig along the lines of the Helsinki Shad color.


----------



## midoh39

For me it's been a year to year thing. Last year solar flare and slush were the big ticket, this year lime and green glow perch has brought in the most eyes. I've been throwing the 3.25" bait, but I have some 2.75"


----------



## ducky152000

im not trying to bad mouth big joshy swims but i just dont see how they can be any better than other swim baits. I have personally never used them. but whats the little things that makes them better than others?


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Their action,with the right weight and rigged properly,is just perfect.Of course it has the great paddle tail wiggle but also that whole body roll as well.That and they just flat out produce and give you the confidence that they will,every time you tie one on.All that and the fact they're made by an Ohio guy w/a great website and incredible customer service.Other than that,they're just like the others!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

That was a lotta "that's". Forgive me,I'm tired! But really,they just work!


----------



## jon84

I haven't caught anything on them yet but haven't used them much at all. It's hard to switch when your catching fish. Lol but I do like the action.














here's a couple out of the river. Had an even bigger one get off at the bank. And caught others I didn't take pictures of. Not bad for a newbie


----------



## AtticaFish

ducky152000 said:


> .........dont see how they can be any better than other swim baits...............


As Cajunsaugeye mentioned............... they are better because they are made in Ohio by a guy that lives in Ohio and fishes in Ohio. Fish don't care about online web orders from china, support the local biz. End of discussion.


----------



## acklac7

ducky152000 said:


> im not trying to bad mouth big joshy swims but i just dont see how they can be any better than other swim baits. I have personally never used them. but whats the little things that makes them better than others?


Color selection quickly followed by action.


----------



## RiparianRanger

`


----------



## Saugeyefisher

ducky152000 said:


> im not trying to bad mouth big joshy swims but i just dont see how they can be any better than other swim baits. I have personally never used them. but whats the little things that makes them better than others?


I own keitechs,cabelas hoochy brand,berkly ripple shads,the pre rigged storm ones an a few others.
I use twisters as much as use joshys may-now. But come October ill toss more joshys through the cold water season the reg tails. In real cold water its hard to beat one rigged with a bladed jig head. An a super slow lift an drop retrieve. 
They also do better them most soft baits in dirtier water. The tail an body combo push alot of water. 
I know
Being a tourney guy how often do u use soft swims or twisters? 
If you fun fish for them through the cold weather they will make a difference for sure.


----------



## crappielooker

Not too bad for one single lure to be catching about ten of these bad boy! Big Joshy just rocks!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Great job those things look fun! They look like small tarpons. What are they,I think I remember you posting pictures of them before...
So how fast was shipping over seas???


----------



## crappielooker

Barramundi...
I didn't have mine shipped overseas. I had my cousin who is an airline captain carry them back here for me. So the shipping was fast!!! LOLOL


----------



## RiparianRanger

`


----------



## TClark

I am GREAT at messing them up while trying to thread em on a jig. I wish they came pre-rigged. 



RiparianRanger said:


> What size minnow do you use and what size/brand bladed jig works best? I throw 3.25 most of the time but am still searching for best Colorado blade jig to pair with them


I buy these and add what ever size blade I want.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

RiparianRanger said:


> What size minnow do you use and what size/brand bladed jig works best? I throw 3.25 most of the time but am still searching for best Colorado blade jig to pair with them


I usually use the 2.75 with bladed jigs. Im usually fishing shallow water an 1/8 an 1/16 work fine. So ill use road runners or northland thumpers. And i still would like a bigger hook. Im usually looking for a slow fall so I like the Indiana an Colorado blades the best. 
But being a bass guy you may wanna consider the new road runners with the willow blades. They look like they might handle the larger 3.25 better. When I throw the 3.25 its usually at night with a regular lead head...


----------



## 1MoreKast

I was just browsing and came through to this thread. Walleye/Saugeye/Sauger have to be one of my favorite fish to seek after. I've always been pretty old school with the good ol' fashioned jig and grub/twister tail. I had to see what Joshys are all about. I picked up the popular flavors all in 3.25" and they instantly became a confidence bait. You can fish these VERY slow and the action is unreal. Needless to say, I'm a pleased customer. Just picked up some more and I got a limited "orange soda" selection...looks good to me! Picture below holds fish from myself and another guy (just so I don't get the question on limits...).


----------



## Gottagofishn

I started fishing them a few years ago. Every year they get used more and more. This past year the fish didn't stand a chance. LM, SM, Eyes and everything else love them. The fish can't resist them. Me either!


----------



## OHeyes

Does anyone ever use a minnow with a Joshy? In the spring I'll use a minnow with a twister tail and jig. I just got some Joshy's and looking forward to trying them wading for walleyes.


----------



## 1MoreKast

OHeyes said:


> Does anyone ever use a minnow with a Joshy? In the spring I'll use a minnow with a twister tail and jig. I just got some Joshy's and looking forward to trying them wading for walleyes.


I don't think it's necessary to use them in addition. If anything they might hurt the action that the Joshy puts out. When you retrieve that Joshy you'll notice that it has a tendency to wobble and roll side to side along with the paddle tail action. The minnow could hinder that duo action...but hey, who knows! Nobody on here is going to say you're not allowed to try it.


----------



## OHeyes

Thanks Kast, you've verified my suspicion that a minnow would impact the action. 
Tight lines.


----------



## viking

DOES ANYONE USE THEM ICE FISHING? I WOULD THINK THERE ACTION MIGHT ENTITIES THEM ONCE YOU BROUGHT THEM IN WHIT A SONOR.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

I throw them all year round, 2.75" and 3.25". There will be times I am catching fish on Joshys and nobody else is barely catching on grubs or other swimbaits. There is just something about the action and how slow you can work them that I love. A couple years ago, we were even slamming fish in the Keys on them fishing around the bridges. Other guys fishing there had no idea what they were, but were impressed with their fish catching ability.

I can honestly say there is not a single color that I have bought that hasn't caught fish. Some I use for walleye, some I use for smallmouth, and some I use for white bass/ hybrids. Just depends on the water and the season.


----------

